# Positionierproblem Sinamics



## Skrajewski (27 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bei der Inbetriebnahme eines Sinamics-Antriebs trat ein interessantes Phänomen auf. In Abhängigkeit der Positioniergeschwindigkeit wurde der Positioniervorgang nicht erfolgreich durchgeführt, sondern der Antrieb fuhr, je nach Fahrtrichtung, gegen den entsprechenden Endschalter. Bei kleinen Geschwindigkeiten funktioniert es einwandfrei, bei großen tritt der Fehler auf. Die Sollwerte waren alle korrekt. Hat jemand schon mal das gleiche Problem gehabt???

Kurz zur Antriebskonfiguration:
1x Control Unit C320 (6SL3040-1MA00-0AA0)
1x Smart Line Module (6SL3130-6AE15-0AB1)
1x Single Motor Module (6SL3120-1TE15-0AA4)
1x Single Motor Module(6SL3120-1TE13-0AA4)

In diesem Zusammenhang vielleicht auch noch wichtig:
Beide Antriebsmodule haben "Erweiterte Sicherheit" parametriert und da die Funktion SLS, welche statisch aktiv ist. Eine Drehzahlbegrenzung erfolgt entsprechend der vorgeschlagenen Werte.

Grüße 
     Chris


----------



## Wetzelaer (27 Juni 2014)

Also das ich das richtig verstehe du willst auf eine Position X fahren und bei zu hoher Geschwindigkeit überfährt der die Position und fährt in endlos weiter bis  zum Endschalter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 Juni 2014)

Was ist mit den Geschwindigkeitsrampen ?? Möglicherweise ist eine Ruckbegrenzung mit einem zu niedrig angesetzten Wert aktiv ??


----------



## Ralle (27 Juni 2014)

Interessant, das ist mit vorgestern 2x bei der Parametrierung einer Horizontalachse mit Starter passiert, vorher noch nie.
Ich verwende das erste mal Simotion V4.3.1.12, also auch Starter V4.3.
Beim 1. Mal habe ich noch an einen Fehler meinerseits geglaubt, beim 2. Mal hab ich dann alle Werte kontrolliert, die Position hatte ich korrekt vorgegeben. Mit der Geschwindigkeit war ich langsam ans obere Ende gegangen, plötzlich hält die Achse nicht, sondern fuhr mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit durch. Leider eine Achse, die zwar einen Endschalter hat, aber in Zwischenbereichen mit Bauteilen kollidieren kann, was sie auch fein gemacht hat! :-(

Rampen spielten da keine Rolle, es war noch 500 mm Platz bis zum Crash, aber ehe man am Rechner reagieren kann ist es auch schon passiert.

Ist dir das mit Starter oder mit der Ansteuerung über die SPS passiert?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 Juni 2014)

Ralle schrieb:


> es war noch 500 mm Platz bis zum Crash


Und dann einfach Sollposition überfahren ?? Das ist argh. Ich gehe davon aus, Abs / Rel war auch schon richtig rum eingebucht ? Welches TLG ?


----------



## Ralle (27 Juni 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Und dann einfach Sollposition überfahren ?? Das ist argh. Ich gehe davon aus, Abs / Rel war auch schon richtig rum eingebucht ? Welches TLG ?



Ja, ich habe alle diese Einstellungen in der Steuertafel vorgenommen und nach dem 2. Vorfall besonders gründlich überprüft.
ABS/REL hätte dabei nicht einmal eine Rolle gespielt, ich stand auf 100mm und wollte auf 700mm fahren lassen. Bei Rel hätte ich dann auf 800 landen müssen, kein Problem, bei 1350 war dann was im Weg.
Ging ja nur darum, den Antrieb langsam schneller zu machen und mit Trace zu prüfen, wie das Einschwingverhalten ist. Ich war fast fertig damit und bin sicher 2 Stunden lang häufig hin- und hergefahren.
Erst als ich die Geschwindigkeit immer höher nahm, hat es irgendwann nicht mehr hingehauen. Ich überprüfe das noch einmal, wenn der Spaß wieder läuft und zur Sicherheit verstelle ich den Endschalter mal so, dass nichts zerstört werden kann. Möglich, dass ich die Sollgeschwindigkeit über die eingestellte Maximalgeschwindigkeit gestellt hatte. Normalerweise begrenzt dann der Sinamics selbst die Geschwindigkeit auf den eingestellten Maximalwert. Wenn da ein Bug drin wäre, kann das fatal sein, deshalb werde ich das noch einmal testen!


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 Juni 2014)

Ich würde vorsichtshalber schon mal nen Support Request bei S. anfertigen mit der Problembeschreibung. Wenn die Problematik tatsächlich in einem Bug liegt, kann man sich ja auf gehörige Schadenssummen bei jeder IBN einstellen.... wäre nicht so cool.


----------



## Skrajewski (27 Juni 2014)

@Ralle: So wars bei mir auch. Verfahren erfolgte mittels SPS. Habe zum Testen von SLS in der Rezeptur eines Produkts die Geschwindigkeit hochgesetzt. Hat auch schön bei Überschreiten der Geschwindigkeit einen "Safe Stop" ausgelöst.
Danach dann noch die Drehzahlbegerenzung eingerichtet, fertig, hab ich zumindest gedacht. Automatik gestartet und das beschriebene Fehlverhalten trat auf. Nach ein wenig Probieren anderes Produkt angewählt, funktioniert.
Zurück zu anderem Produkt:Fehler. Da die einzige Änderung an der Rezeptur die Geschwindigkeit war, diese rückgängig gemacht, und da hat es dann auch wieder funktioniert. Der Zusammenhang mit der Verfahrgeschwindigkeit 
scheint mir also ziemlich eindeutig zu sein. Eventuell spielt da auch noch die parametrierte Drehzahlbegrenzung mit rein. 
Die Anlage hat auch schon bei paar hundert Automatikzyklen ohne Probleme absolviert, bis ich die Geschwindigkeit hochgesetzt hatte.


----------



## Ralle (27 Juni 2014)

Ich werde das mal testen, wäre dann ja ein Problem der Sinamics-Firmware und nicht der Steuersoftware.
Mit etwas Glück komme ich nächste Woche dazu.


----------



## Knaller (28 Juni 2014)

Moin

Das ist ein typisches Zeichen für eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung  durch Parameter. Der Regelkreis zieht immer weiter auf um den schleppfehler ,der durch die Begrenzung entsteht , ab zubauen.  Die zielpostion wird dabei ignoriert.   Gleich bei Siemens melden. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zako (29 Juni 2014)

... kontrolliere bitte mal Deine AUS1 und AUS3 Rampen (p1131, p1135 (?))
Wenn Du z.B. einen Schleppabstandsfehler hast, dann reagiert der Antrieb mit einer Fehlerreaktion (z.B. AUS1, ist auch parametrierbar). Da solltest Du geeignete Rücklauframpen einstellen (die beziehen sich ja auf die Maximaldrehzahl (p1082) und nicht auf EPos- Maximalgeschwindigkeit).
Wenn Du z.B. mit SINAMICS G (mit EPos- Funktionalität) im TIA Portal arbeiten würdest, dann würden entsprechende Rampen automatisch vorgeschlagen. Wenn Du mit STARTER arbeitest, dann sind zumindest in den EPos- Rampeneinstellungen entsprechende Hinweise, aber eben nicht  so gut gelöst wie im TIA Portal.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das wirklich die Ursache für Dein Problem ist, wäre aber eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Ralle (29 Juni 2014)

zako schrieb:


> ... kontrolliere bitte mal Deine AUS1 und AUS3 Rampen (p1131, p1135 (?))
> Wenn Du z.B. einen Schleppabstandsfehler hast, dann reagiert der Antrieb mit einer Fehlerreaktion (z.B. AUS1, ist auch parametrierbar). Da solltest Du geeignete Rücklauframpen einstellen (die beziehen sich ja auf die Maximaldrehzahl (p1082) und nicht auf EPos- Maximalgeschwindigkeit).
> Wenn Du z.B. mit SINAMICS G (mit EPos- Funktionalität) im TIA Portal arbeiten würdest, dann würden entsprechende Rampen automatisch vorgeschlagen. Wenn Du mit STARTER arbeitest, dann sind zumindest in den EPos- Rampeneinstellungen entsprechende Hinweise, aber eben nicht  so gut gelöst wie im TIA Portal.
> 
> Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das wirklich die Ursache für Dein Problem ist, wäre aber eine Möglichkeit.



Ich sehe mit das morgen natürlich mal an, danke.

Das würde ich trotzdem nicht verstehen, denn ich habe die Maximaldrehzahl im Servo begrenzt und zwar unterhalb der, die der Motor eigentlich leisten sollte. Bis zum Crash, war der Schleppfehler unter 150 als unter 1,5 mm. Ich testendes Ganze morgen mal mit freiem Servomotor, so dass nichts passieren kann.

Auch würde ich nicht verstehen, warum er bei einem Schleppabstandsfehler seine Zielposition ignoriert und über das Ziel hinausschießt, denn das berechnete und im Sollprofil vorgegebene Ziel ändert sich ja nicht. 
Er ist auch statt nach 700mm anzuhalten 500mm weitergefahren, so groß kann der Schleppabstandsfehler eigentlich nicht angewachsen sein.


----------



## zako (29 Juni 2014)

Ralle schrieb:


> Auch würde ich nicht verstehen, warum er bei einem Schleppabstandsfehler seine Zielposition ignoriert und über das Ziel hinausschießt, denn das berechnete und im Sollprofil vorgegebene Ziel ändert sich ja nicht.



Naja wenn Du eine Störreaktion AUS1, AUS2 oder AUS3 hast, dann bedeutet das bei AUS1 oder AUS3, dass der Antrieb *drehzahlgeregelt* an einer Rücklauframpe abbremst - der Einfachpositionierer ist da schon abgehängt. Bei AUS2 würde der Antrieb einfach ausdrudeln und somit je nach Reibung erst recht übers Ziel schießen.
Bei SAFETY ist das ja auch so, dass die Sollwerte von überlagerten Interpolator (egal ob EPos, irgendeine MotionControl Steuerung etc.) ignoriert werden und der Antrieb bei SS1 seine AUS3 Rampe macht. Wäre halt nicht so toll, wenn da z.B. 5 Sekunden drinn stehen würden und man normallerweise in 500ms bremsen würde.
Die Zielposition wird hier nicht berücksichtigt, da müsste man der AUS1/3- Rampe den Bremseinsetzpunkt des EPos (incl. Rampen) übergeben und wäre dann trotzdem nur drehzahlgeregelt.
Und was wollte man dann mit den Anwendungen machen, wo man z.B. mit DC- Einprägung oder Ankerkurzschlussbremsung etc. abbremsen muss - da hätte man kaum noch ein definiertes Verhalten.


----------



## Ralle (30 Juni 2014)

@zako
p1131 gibt es bei mit nicht (Sinamics S110) p1135(0) Aus3 ist auf 0.0 (standard), da nehme ich an, so schnell wie möglich, oder?
Ich bin auch ziemlich sicher, dass mein Handling mit voller Kraft in den Crash gegangen ist, da war nichts mit austrudeln oder runterrampen.

Es kommt tatsächlich der Schleppabstand.
Die Fehlerreaktion ist mit aber unklar, sieht aus, als wenn er mit einer Riesenrampe runterrampen will, dann aber die Epos-Freigabe weggenommen wird (Ich fahre im Moment über Starter).


----------



## Ralle (30 Juni 2014)

@zako
Argh, ich hab es gefunden.
p1121 steht Standardmäßig auf 10s (Denke mal den meintest du oder)
Na toll, weg seine Achse mit Epos zu schnell fahren will, bekommt eine Schleppabstand und dann rampt die Achse in 10 Sekunden runter, bum.
Das hab ich jetzt mal auf 0.2 Sekunden gestellt und schon sieht das viel besser aus. Danke zako für den Hinweis.
Sollte Siemens da nicht besser den sicheren Weg gehen und eine kleinere Rampe als Standard einstellen? Oder gibt es andere Gründe für diese 10 Sekunden-Rampe?
Das kenne ich von anderen Herstellern genau umgekehrt.


----------



## zako (30 Juni 2014)

Ralle schrieb:


> p1121 steht Standardmäßig auf 10s (Denke mal den meintest du oder)


Ja richtig, habe leider auch nicht alle Parameter im Kopf 



Ralle schrieb:


> @zako
> Sollte Siemens da nicht besser den sicheren Weg gehen und eine kleinere Rampe als Standard einstellen? Oder gibt es andere Gründe für diese 10 Sekunden-Rampe?



Der EPos kam ja erst später rein - zuvor gab es als Sollwertquelle nur den Drehzahlhochlaufgeber, da waren die 10 Sekunden als Rampen wohl okay (erst recht, wenn man bedenkt, dass der SINAMICS bis in den MW- Bereich geht). Da wollte man wohl aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nichts mehr ändern.
Wie gesagt, im STARTDRIVE werden nun neben den Beschleunigungs-/Verzögerungswerten auch die entsprechenden Beschleunigungs-/Verzögerungszeiten angezeigt, welche man mit einem Button als AUS1/AUS3- Rücklauframpen übernehmen kann.


----------



## ChristophD (30 Juni 2014)

zako schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, im STARTDRIVE werden nun neben den Beschleunigungs-/Verzögerungswerten auch die entsprechenden Beschleunigungs-/Verzögerungszeiten angezeigt, welche man mit einem Button als AUS1/AUS3- Rücklauframpen übernehmen kann.



Schön für den STARTDRIVE nur leider nüzt das für die betreffenden Geräte der S110/S120 Linie nix, weil die ja nicht vom STARTDRIVE unterstützt werden.


----------



## zako (30 Juni 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Schön für den STARTDRIVE nur leider nüzt das für die betreffenden Geräte der S110/S120 Linie nix, weil die ja nicht vom STARTDRIVE unterstützt werden.



... siehe Beitrag #11


----------



## bike (30 Juni 2014)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sollte Siemens da nicht besser den sicheren Weg gehen und eine kleinere Rampe als Standard einstellen? Oder gibt es andere Gründe für diese 10 Sekunden-Rampe?
> Das kenne ich von anderen Herstellern genau umgekehrt.



Hat Siemens nicht auch einen Vertrieb, der mechanische Komponenten verkaufen will?
Ralle, Siemens denkt an alle und alles, solange es dem Gewinn hilft, sonst nicht.
Es wird an den bevorzugten Universitäten wird ein Studiengang "Siemens für Anfänger" und "Siemens für bezahlende Kunden" eingerichtet.
Mensch mir geht das auch immer wieder auf den Geist.
Ich bin heilfroh, dass wir Kollegen von BigS im Büro sitzen haben, die uns kompetent und schnell helfen. Sonst wären wir verloren.


bike


----------

